# here comes the sleet/freezing rain



## cornbinder (Oct 16, 2005)

hey guys, i'm sitting here are was trying to upload some plowing pics for everyone to look at, and my kids are watching christmas specials, and there is a winter storm advisory that just came up. sleet/freezing rain. i can hear it on the roof and windows. looks like some salt action tonight. the way i'm feeling i think i'm gonna have some flu action too!!! later, pete


----------



## KGRlandscapeing (May 2, 2007)

cornbinder;450100 said:


> hey guys, i'm sitting here are was trying to upload some plowing pics for everyone to look at, and my kids are watching christmas specials, and there is a winter storm advisory that just came up. sleet/freezing rain. i can hear it on the roof and windows. looks like some salt action tonight. the way i'm feeling i think i'm gonna have some flu action too!!! later, pete


it started there? i guess its coming this way then id rather have snow then that mess. but no salting for me so i get to sleep


----------



## f250man (Jan 28, 2005)

Same here no salting just sleep. you guys who salt be careful out there.


----------



## Snowpower (Sep 2, 2007)

Probably salt the commercials three times over the next 24 hours if we get what they claim we are getting in Michigan. But I have some high maintenance upscale Hotels and an apartment complex on the list. A few commercials wont get that high of maint.

Who knows. 2 inches expected the other day and I never left the house.


----------



## powerjoke (Nov 13, 2004)

just got back in from salting 

once at noon yesterday

once at 4:30am, then the manager of wal-mart called and said she thought we ought to salt today , i said why? is it slick she said no it looks great right now but it's gonna be cold, i told her we have done been there and gone. silence on th line she said WHAT? i told her we have never let them down yet and we arent gonna start now, she thanked me several several times before we got off the phone. LOL, 

then salted again at 5:00pm 

we could sure use some of that GEO MELT55, JAYBROWN we used about 17ton altogether so i am gonna have to get another load commin by middle of next week if itkeeps this uppayup


----------



## cornbinder (Oct 16, 2005)

must be nice. they've had winter storm advisories since last night, and we got about 2 minutes of sleet and about 1/2" of rain today. i went to my son'd hockey game this evening in parma ohio which is on the west side of cleveland right off the lake and it was nice to see we had more snow than them for once. later, pete


----------

